# Hopedale LA Report



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8-14-08 The crew from Robert?s Cabinets in Walker La made it down to Hopedale to fish for specks and reds. Jim and Jim Sr. had fished with me some 10 yrs back and had finally made it back to the saltwater and try their luck on the trout instead of the bass for change. This was the first day after several days of bad weather so the bite was a little slow and we had to move a lot fishing at least 25 to 30 spots to put together a box of fish. All in all a good day on the water with good people and a decent catch for the conditions.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">35 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Gene Dugas<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rather Be Fishing Adventures<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569


----------

